# trusted online stores?



## Trench (Nov 20, 2008)

I used the search but I didn't find exactly what I was looking for. 
I'm am interested in buying supplies/parts online for my Jetta, specifically for oil changes, but not limited to just oil supplies. 
So, who do you trust? Are there any online shops that I should stay away from?
(just incase it makes a difference, I have a 06 Jetta 2.5l)


_Modified by Trench at 12:08 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (kukaepe)*

germanautoparts.com


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: trusted online stores? (Trench)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif : 
Autotech
Tirerack
ECS Tuning
Eurosport ACC
PartsforVWs
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :
MJM Autohut


----------



## bronsonb (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (kukaepe)*

I second the germanfilters.com recommendation. I've used them for years to get factory filters for my 1999 VW Passat V6, and they are great to work with. I've had to e-mail a few times with specific questions, and I get personal responses within the hour.


----------

